# Husky in sever need of a new home



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

My mother has a husky mix. he is too wild for her. she cannot even walk him because he constantly pulls and jumps on her, which makes her fall. He is so wild in the house that he breaks things. He is like a bull in a china shop. And my mothers financial situation has her feeding him ol'roy. and now he is tied outside.

She really wants to find him a home, but no one wants a dog so wild. We both think that it would be a bad idea to take him to a shelter because he is black and black dogs are commonly pts. he is very very hyper and we just do not think he would be adopted.

I have tried to work with Gunner some, but he will not even look at you... he just wants to run and jump. He does not respond to treats, or toys. its like he cannot focus on anything.

Does anyone have any idea how we can find this dog a new home? he is a medium sized dog, about 40lbs. NEVER has had any shots, and he is intact. not house broken


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Husky in severe need of a new home*

He's a beautiful dog. How old is he?

If I were you, I'd look into a rescue instead of a shelter. See if there is a husky breed rescue near you. If not, look for an all-breed rescue.

If you want to find him a new home yourself, he'd have a better chance of adoption if he had shots, was neutered, and was housetrained. Also, some exercise would help this guy. I guess your mom's finances are kind of dire, but is there a neighborhood teenager or something who could walk him several times a week? That might help take the edge off.

Hope you find this guy a home.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Husky in severe need of a new home*

I tried walking this guy. it was horrible. he spins in circles and jumps on you. I tried to ignore it, and he continued for about 15 minutes, by then I had enough and took him back home.
I thought about taking him and "domesticating" him, but I cannot handle him! I was thinking I would take him home over the weekend and possibly try to house break him. He didnt make it 30 minutes and I took him back home. He ran like wild through the house and ended up breaking a lamp. I put a leash on him in the house and tied him to me, and he just would jump and jump and lick my face, and them mount my leg. I just dont have the patiance, and I wonder if there is anyone in the world who does. LOL

I looked for a husky rescue with no luck. thanks for the help


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Husky in severe need of a new home*

I would love to take him he sounds like the perfect dog for sledding. It's sad that people get dogs without understanding what they will become. Where did your mother get him from?

My suggestion to you is to buy this guy an X-back and get a bike and let him run.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Husky in severe need of a new home*

Mom got him from a freind she works with. Gunner was 3 when mom got him. he has been chained his entire life, from 8 weeks old.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Poor guy needs a flirt pole and a treadmill


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

i just....don't even know where to start with this one. I do know that I feel so sorry for that poor dog and want to throttle some humans who SHOULD know better.

And tethering a dog outside, alone, esp one who is clearly not getting adequate exercise or mental stimulation to begin with, is cruel. Honestly, euthanasia is probably kinder than to keep him in his current circumstances.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree. but its not my choice, and not my dog.

She wants it to find a good home, or it will stay tied out. 

And I did try him on the flirt pole. he doesnt even look at it when its moving. shows no intrest even when its right in front of him.

is it possible for a dog to have some form of autisum?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

This sounds like my kind of dog.

No, the dog is not autistic. It's a Husky. Common mistake. 

In general, Huskies are not motivated by food or toys. That's the breed standard. It doesn't mean it applies to every dog. Kobe is not toy or treat motivated, Ollie is treat motivated but not toy motivated.

The dog sounds like he needs a lot of energy relief to even begin to start training. Kobe was a little bit similar when he arrived. I swear to god I ran that guy 28 miles in 2 days, on foot or bike. On day 3 he just sort of... fell over asleep.

Then I started working with him at that point. But you cannot train this dog at all while it's over threshold, which it appears to be at all times. So the only choices you have is to try to attach him to a bike and start riding (assuming you're a big enough guy to keep safe)

Or you can put up with it and just walk as long as you can, and when you're done walking, put him on a 50' lead and let him go nuts for a while at a park. Then walk him some more.

But there's nothing you can do without exercising him first. Since this is a life or death situation, I would even recommend that you use a prong collar for his walks. Just do nothing but exercise him for a week or two. We're talking 5 mile, 10 mile walks a day. Whatever it takes. As he learns to control his threshold through training, you can begin to reduce the time you spend exercising him in favor for mental stimulation.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, I would go for desperately in need of exercise over dog autism.  This is probably the reason he jumps so much--he's SO excited to have an outlet. And then the freedom stops before it has a chance to really start.

I so feel for this guy. Have you tried these rescues? I'm not sure where your mom is located or if they are even close, but it's a place to start.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I agree with everyone who said he needs more exercise. A sledding home would sound like a GODSEND for this boy.

I feel so, so sorry for him. I kept checking this post all day, trying to think what I should say.

I would look into finding him a sledding home who wouldn't mind working him and getting him into shape (physically and mentally) for the job...


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

thank you all. My mother in no way can commit to proper exercise for him. and really cannot afford him financially either way. I would love to help her, but with my work and two dogs, i cannot help her THAT much to exercise him out like that. I hope someone who gets him can commit to his needs.

I will try those rescues, thank you so much! If anyone here wants he I am sure we can arrange to fly him, or to do a transport somehow.

we are in bowling green. the shelter here is a no kill shelter, but they dogs go to the kill shelter first, and then the no kill shelter selects dogs from there. if Gunner was not picked, he would be PTS.

but like I said, I can arrange something, if a good rescue was 200 miles away maybe we could drive 100 miles and then meet someone there to transport him the other 100


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Wait, are you in Bowling Green, Ohio? If so, I'm in OH too and know a LOT of mushers, husky people and wolfdog people. Maybe I can help?

Nevermind - just saw your location under your avatar. Still, I'll forward his info around the rescue networks...


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

please do! than you so much. I hate to see him tied outside. every morning when i go to work I drive past moms house and cannot help but look out there at Gunner


----------



## beccahacom (Dec 9, 2009)

did he find a good home? just curious. I hope he did


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

no. He is outside, chained. Eating ol roy. He needs wormed I can tell by looking at him.

just tied out there howling


----------



## beccahacom (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh man 
I am so sorry.
I wish I could help but I alreadyy have two huskies and several on the way (surprise pregnancy)
I ll check around though to see if anyone I know is interested.


----------

